# Ozone treatment of grease in kitchen exhaust stacks.



## Mark.Tilles (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,My name is Mark Tilles and I work as International Sales Manager for the firm Interzon AB in Stockholm, Sweden.  We manufacture ozone cleaning systems specifically designed for commercial kitchen extraction ducts. I have recently been in telephone contact with the State Fire Marshall's office in Illinois, a ventilation inspection section at the City of Chicago, as well as FEMA's public safety office in New York.  In our conversations it seems that most fire safety officials and experts like you are quite unaware of the significant cleaning effect ozone generators like ours can have in keeping kitchen grease ducts clean.Here in Europe the adoption of our CGC-cell technology has been expanding at a record pace, and since we will soon have ETL-certification for North America we will then be able to sell and distribute our products there as well. I am therefore investigating the marketplace and spearheading an effort to set up strategic trial installations in partnership with fire officials like you.  Unlike many manufacturers, I am not afraid of governmental oversight. Instead I see this as a huge opportunity and intend to work closely with you since we believe our products will quickly receive endorsement for the positive impact they have upon fire safety within your jurisdictions. I am hoping that some of you on this forum could take a moment to post your questions and comments regarding your experience on the topic. I am aware that there are already several technologies on the market in the USA, namely UVC-lamp based hoods, water-based systems called "scrubbers" and electrostatic-plate ion generators. But since these machines are mounted within the actual grease-laden air-stream and are extremely complex by design, their maintenance and service costs to keep them running are exorbitant and they are often scrapped or abandoned within only a couple of years. Our solution is transparent to the restaurant staff and requires only minimal maintenance.Please feel free to post your questions or comments. On our web site Interzon AB you can download product flyers and installation guides for our "AirMaid V" ozone cleaning systems, our first to introduce into the US market. I tried to attach the documents here but the file sizes are too large. Finally, upon request I can provide case studies and follow-up reports including photographs of the ducts of a major restaurant chain which have not been cleaned for a full year with AirMaid equipment in place.Thank you for your time,and I look forward to reading your replies.With best regards,Mark TillesInternational Sales ManagerInterzon AB

View attachment 1742


Propellervägen 4ASE-183 62 Täby, StockholmSwedenPhone: +46-(0)8-544 444 36  (GMT+1)Fax:    +46-(0)8-544 444 39E-Mail: mark.tilles@interzon.comWeb:   Interzon AB
View attachment 1742


/monthly_2012_12/Interzon_logo.jpg.16a6dc7d5979f154254f182fcd28774f.jpg


----------

